# Exciting Commercial filming in Tokyo on Wed 5th Dec



## Butter_productions

Hi all,

Butter Productions is working on an exciting TV commercial for Vodafone, featuring an Irish sports team. We are looking for any Irish people living in Tokyo that would like to take part (or even anyone not Irish who wants to take part). If you know of any friends, family, acquaintances that may be interested in this please forward this onto them.


These scenes will be part of a great commercial and no doubt family and friends in Ireland will get a kick out of seeing their loved ones in Japan on it. It is paid work.


We are looking for a mix of men and women ages 25-45, for various scenes. Filming will take place on Wednesday 5th of December, in Tokyo.


To apply, please email p r o d u c t i o n @ t h i s i s b u t t e r . c o m ASAP putting TOKYO COMMERCIAL in subject line and include:

- A short video of you - a little introduction to who you are, to give the director a sense of your personality and to assist him in the selection process.
- A headshot photo
- Contact phone number


Thanks
Claire


----------

